
Recruiter: “Use Ruby to Get Some Ladies” at Onekingslane - bdcravens
https://twitter.com/holman/status/573198011783782401
======
sp332
The recruiter's response:
[https://twitter.com/aaronbassett/status/573228230687264769](https://twitter.com/aaronbassett/status/573228230687264769)

And One Kings Lane's response to that:
[https://twitter.com/onekingslane/status/573362369826557954](https://twitter.com/onekingslane/status/573362369826557954)

~~~
cylinder
Hold on, is this why this guy got fired from Github? His blog post about being
fired is currently #1 on HN:
[http://zachholman.com/posts/fired/](http://zachholman.com/posts/fired/)

~~~
sp332
Same guy, but notice that he's not the awful recruiter, he's _quoting_ the
recruiter on twitter. (edited for reading comprehension)

------
tantalor
Maybe the recruiter is referring to the founders of One Kings Lake, "some
ladies" named Alison Pincus and Susan Feldman.

[https://www.onekingslane.com/corporate/about_us/](https://www.onekingslane.com/corporate/about_us/)

~~~
greenyoda
Or maybe they're referring to the fact that the business sells home
furnishings, so they might be marketing more actively to women than men.

------
bramgg
inb4 this gets blown out of proportion and someone's life is ruined while
everyone pats themselves on the back for internet activism.

~~~
sp332
OKL already broke ties with the entire recruiting company. I think that's "in
proportion" to doing the opposite of your job.

~~~
bramgg
If that's where this ends then yes I agree that's a fine outcome. There have
been a few stories on the front page recently though where outcomes of events
like this were much more drastic.

